# jail and multiples mounts points



## nORKy (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have a fstab.www for my www jail like this :

```
/u/user1        /jails/www/u/user1        nullfs rw,noatime 0 0
/u/user1/config /jails/www/u/user1/config nullfs rw,noatime 0 0
/u/user1/home   /jails/www/u/user1/home   nullfs rw,noatime 0 0
/u/user1/log    /jails/www/u/user1/log    nullfs rw,noatime 0 0
...
```
When the jail start, all is ok.
But when it stops, the umount fails :

```
umount: unmount of /jails/www/u/user1 failed: Device busy
umount: unmount of /jails/www/u/user2 failed: Device busy
```

It's a 'recursive' problem I think.
The umount doesn't do a 'reverse' of the mount an try to umount /u/user1 before /u/user1/*

What can I do ?
There are separate FS because I have set differents options on this zfs mount point (logs is gziped and not home, ...)

Thanks you


----------

